# Inconsistent Earnings Info



## JonnyBoston (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm confused. How can these two numbers be different? See screenshots.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

JonnyBoston said:


> I'm confused. How can these two numbers be different? See screenshots.


I don't drive for Uber/Lyft, but from what I have read (there are lots of discussions in the taxes forum) the non-ride payments are incentives paid by Uber/Lyft, but not charged to a customer on a credit card. Those credit card charges include both your earnings and U/L commissions and fees. Your figures work out to an 80/20 share.

From the questions you put forth here today, I take it that you have limited experience with tax filing, etc. May I suggest that you consider having your returns done this time by a professional, or use a program like TurboTax that will walk you through it by asking you questions. T/T Deluxe Version is available on a CD and contains all the forms and instructions you need. Online versions are more expensive and the online Deluxe does not have what you need- you have to upgrade to a more costly version. If I have misunderstood your situation, I apologize, as I do not wish to offend.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

JonnyBoston said:


> I'm confused. How can these two numbers be different? See screenshots.


If you keep looking at it you'll figure it out. You might find the difference between the two in your online account under "fees." If you do your taxes yourself keep it simple. Use the SMR, it will save you a lot of aggravation. If you use actual expenses you'll have to calculate depreciation and if you quit doing this gig soon you'll have to re-capture the depreciation you calculated! Keep it simple, mileage log, SMR and your beverage of choice. Don't over think this.


----------

